# Phew Found a Groomer who understands



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

And this is the noble Lucky after his new do.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucky looks great!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Sweet boy...Lucky looks really good. 

-Jeanne-


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

Handsome!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That groomer is a keeper. He looks super handsome.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

He's so cute! Nice haircut. Manny is making his first trip to the groomer tomorrow so guess I'll have to post some new pictures when he's done. It should be interesting!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

You got lucky, Lucky looks perfect!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

looks wonderful!! what a sweet haircut


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

He looks great, so distinguished! I'm always tweaking Timmy's cut his ears are kinda short now so I'm saving your picture, I love the face trim.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow. Thanks. He looks a little earnest here, but it is really an adorable job. I've been trying to groom him myself-that video was a wonderful help, but it's really too hard for me to keep up BUT trying it myself for a while gave me a better sense of what to ask for: 1) teddy bear cut-same length (about an inch and a half) all over; 2) leave tail and ears long; 3) legs straight and full with square feet; 4)face rounded with beard as part of the circle. This groomer did all the rest on her own of course-nails, feet (the pads on his paws had disappeared), measured sanitary cut (not a bare pink underside), etc. It looked like a scissor cut to me and she said she uses a combination of clipper and scissor as she moves along. So happy to have found her (in Boston if anyone needs a ref) and to pick Lucky up looking just as I'd hoped. First time ever. I have allergies and I think it's better in the long run to have a groomer take care of him although my brushing every day kept the mats away. Do I sound smug? Forgive me. Lucky thanks you all for the kind compliments. Good luck with your grooming.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Like it. He looks very handsome.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lucky looks very nice. I really like the looks of a gray and white Havanese.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Lucky looks very nice. I really like the looks of a gray and white Havanese.


He used to be black with a touch of white and now at two he is silvered to gray. The old box of chocolates routine.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Alcibides said:


> He used to be black with a touch of white and now at two he is silvered to gray. The old box of chocolates routine.


Well, black and white-more than a touch.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

When I went to pick out Maddie there was a gray and white Havanese that I really wanted but Maddies dad wanted Maddie. I have a feeling that dog would have ended up white.


----------

